# Smoker modification:  How can I get higher temps out of my smoker?



## debun (Mar 21, 2021)

I know this is an odd request but I have an extra smoker I would like to convert into a powder coating oven for motorcycle parts.  It's a Masterbuilt 20070215 and I would like to get  350°F to 450°F out of it.   If I swapped out the controller would that accomplish my needs and what are some economical controllers?


----------



## campfirestu (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi Debun

Others will chime in here who are more familiar with your Masterbuilt smoker but I think you would be exceeding the max design temp on your smoker cabinet.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 21, 2021)

Yep , smoker cabinet will not take much more than 300°


----------



## debun (Mar 22, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Yep , smoker cabinet will not take much more than 300°



It's a steel construction so cable of the temps.  I'm wondering if heat loss would be an issue for which I have seen people insulating the walls.  Seems like a good mod for cold climates.


----------



## campfirestu (Mar 22, 2021)

Depending on what size items you want to powder coat you might check out re-purposing a regular electric oven. They are more powerful (2500ish watts) and can run at higher temps all day long. You had me at 'motorcycle parts'


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 22, 2021)

debun said:


> It's a steel construction so cable of the temps.  I'm wondering if heat loss would be an issue for which I have seen people insulating the walls.  Seems like a good mod for cold climates.


These have insulation in the walls ( unless has been gutted already). That is what can't really take the heat. If it's already been removed, give'r  "h" and see what happens. May need 1500 watt burner to achieve the higher temps.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 22, 2021)

Yes, a higher wattage element (1200watts for MES40) might help but not sure how the smoker's controller will like it.  Will they cooperate with each other?   Hmmm


----------



## mosparky (Mar 22, 2021)

My advise would be to switch to a gas smoker for hotter cooks. The MES units have a foam insulation that will melt, smolder and possibly catch fire if heated much over 300 for any length of time. On top of that, I have no idea what the temp rating is on the wire insulation.  It may also melt and short out a little above 300. 
Option 1: take the outer cover off and scrape/wire brush ALL the foam insulation off and ditch all existing wiring. Re-assemble and wire with PID controller and Higher limit cut-off switch.
Option 2: Convert a gas Smoker to electric (most do not have insulation) again using a PID controller rated for the appropriate wattage for whatever element you decide to use.
Option 3: Use a Gas smoker for High temp cooks
Option 4: Smoke in the MES at 275 Max temp and transfer to kitchen oven for High temp finish.


----------



## debun (Mar 23, 2021)

I didn't think about the insulation.  I have seen folks convert smokers to powder coat ovens but it seems they were all Charbroil units.   

I did a a bit of searching online about insulation.  I heard people mention that the foam was discolored but is that actual burning of discoloration from the smoke?


mosparky said:


> My advise would be to switch to a gas smoker for hotter cooks. The MES units have a foam insulation that will melt, smolder and possibly catch fire if heated much over 300 for any length of time. On top of that, I have no idea what the temp rating is on the wire insulation.  It may also melt and short out a little above 300.
> Option 1: take the outer cover off and scrape/wire brush ALL the foam insulation off and ditch all existing wiring. Re-assemble and wire with PID controller and Higher limit cut-off switch.
> Option 2: Convert a gas Smoker to electric (most do not have insulation) again using a PID controller rated for the appropriate wattage for whatever element you decide to use.
> Option 3: Use a Gas smoker for High temp cooks
> Option 4: Smoke in the MES at 275 Max temp and transfer to kitchen oven for High temp finish.


----------



## campfirestu (Mar 23, 2021)

Lots of videos on youtube about converting a smoker into a Powdercoat oven.


----------



## normanaj (Mar 23, 2021)

Simply put your MES is not in any way shape or form designed to run at the temps you desire.To modify it to do so will end up destroying the smoker and quite possibly your home.


----------

